

Android apps can now use Subscription Billing - jfoster
http://developer.android.com/google/play/billing/billing_subscriptions.html

======
ch0wn
The title is misleading. You could already use subscription billing using the
old (v2) inapp billing API[0] for quite a while. They added that feature to
the new API as well.

[0]:
[http://developer.android.com/google/play/billing/v2/billing_...](http://developer.android.com/google/play/billing/v2/billing_subscriptions.html)

~~~
jfoster
Apologies for this being old. I didn't know subscriptions were also in v2 of
the billing API. The page sounded a bit as though it might have been a soft
launch.

------
winter_blue
I personally would rather just roll out my own (simple) subscription system
using Paypal or something, because the 30% cut that Google takes on Play Store
purchases is a bit too much.

~~~
tszming
Generally, you are not allowed to use other payment methods except it is
physical goods/services or the digital goods can be consumed outside of the
app.

[http://play.google.com/intl/en/about/developer-content-
polic...](http://play.google.com/intl/en/about/developer-content-policy.html)

~~~
mmahemoff
You can do what you want if not using Play's IAP or subscriptions. Google's
trying to avoid "click OK to subscribe for $10/month or subscribe on our
website for $8/month"

~~~
duaneb
Yes, but then you have to work a lot harder for your customers.

------
jug6ernaut
Are developers still limited to a minimum subscription of $1/increment? So its
ether $12/year or $1/year... I don't understand this.

~~~
gte910h
American credit card billing practices necessitate this.

It's a per-purchase fee.

~~~
jug6ernaut
Even the increments? Why wouldnt it be possible to do quarterly subscriptions?

~~~
gte910h
They may remove it because many people do yearly who'd do quarterly, but
that's just speculation

